# A Fresh Start - An Animal Crossing Fanfiction!



## JabuJabule (Jul 3, 2012)

Kip inspired me to write out my story, instead of doing it in comic form. 

*Chapter One:*


“A fresh start…a new town.”I think, as I step off a big, yellow, school-looking bus. Waving goodbye to the driver Kapp’n, he drives off. I look towards the town, and my jaw drops in amazement. Big trees, lush grass, streams filling the village.​
“Just what I wanted!” I say, as I jump off the bus stop. Fixing my glasses and looking forward, I see a yellow duck sleeping under a rather large pine tree. Closing my eyes with a smile on my face, I start walking over. 
However, I suddenly feel the dirt beneath my foot fall in.​
“Holy cra-“I yell, falling in. Hurt pretty badly, I just lay face first in the hole. I close my eyes, and hopefully wake up from the nonexistent dream I’m having. Suddenly, I hear footsteps above me, and I feel something with feathers grab my ankle. It quickly lifts me from the hole, and up to his face. I see my glasses still in the hole.​
“Um…I’m Jared. Nice to meet ya!” I say nervously. He quickly flips me in the air, and grabs me by the waist.​
“I’m Pierce, nice to meet you too!” the eagle says, smiling. Putting me down, he says “Your hair didn’t survive the crash landing, did it? Ha!”​
“Nope, it didn’t…” I say, trying to fix back to the spike it once was.

“Why don’t you come over to my house? I can get you cleaned up. I assume you just moved into village?”

“Yes, that I did.”

“Then I can help you find your new house after!” Pierce says cheerfully. We both walk through the village at decent speed. We pass the yellow duck, who is just eyeing me and Pierce. I look at everything around me, while Pierce just looks at me smiling. I turn to him, and then he caws a little, just like he did when he laughed earlier. I laughed as well. He leads me to a decently sized wooden home. Opening the door, I nod and walk in.​
“Sit down, sit down!” he says, as he points to a Regal Couch. I gladly sit down, rubbing my leg that was scraped pretty badly.​
“You sure got banged up.” Pierce says, wetting a rag in a sink. 

“Sure did!” I say cheerfully, looking at the dirt on myself. He then walks over, kneeling because of his height.

“This will hurt, but it will help.” He then looks at me, and puts the rag softly on my cheek. I cringe from the pain.​
“It’s okay.” Pierce says pulling back. I smile, and tell him to continue. After a few minutes of warm water and a bit of pain, he gets up. Looking at a few spots of clearish blood, he goes to get some bandages.​
“Luckily your leg isn’t as bad as we thought.” He says wrapping them around my leg.​“I know…”I say as Pierce gets up. I also get up.​
“Let’s get going.” I say.​
“Alright.” Pierce says, walking to me and then turning away.​
“Uhh…”I utter.​
“Get on my back!” he says. I shrug and jump on. Leaving the house, we look around.​“Can’t have you walking around on a hurt leg right now.” Pierce says supportively. Looking around, I see a girl running with a cat, chasing a butterfly with nets.​
“What’re their names?” I say inquisitively.​
“The cat’s name is Rosie, and the girl’s name is Serane.”​
“Oh, alright. Who was that duck?”​“That was Joey. He can be a jerk sometimes…”Pierce says, sighing. He also points out another cat, named Punchy.​
After awhile, we finally find my house. After jumping off Pierce’s back, I open the door, which creaks while I do so. Looking around, I see a Phonograph, a bed, and a table.​
“Not much at all!” I say, looking at the wallpaper.

	“"I know. But we can always go to the city and get new stuff.”

	“But…” I mumble, “I have no money.”

	“Oh, no problem. I have plenty.” He says cheerfully.

	“I can’t let you do that!” I say shocked.

	“I want to.” Pierce says blankly.

	“Alright. Come here in an hour I guess?”

	“Sure, Jared!” he says happily.

	“See you then!” I say as Pierce runs out. Looking at my house, I feel a sense of happiness, as well as solitude.​
On a side note...I don't think I formatted it correctly...but either way, enjoy!


----------



## Volvagia (Jul 4, 2012)

Nice :-D Can't wait to read the rest!


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 4, 2012)

Finally someone posted! I can finally put up Chapter Two!

Beware...it's REALLY long!


Chapter Two:

_“How am I supposed to do my hair with no mirror?”_ I think, rubbing my eyes. I then stop, and feel my pockets.

_“Where are my glasses?!”_

Suddenly, the door slams open.

“Hi Jared!!” Daisy yells, with my pal Shane behind her.

“Hey guys!” I say to them.

“We got your stuff.” Shane says, with a rolling suitcase behind him. He puts it next to me.

“You guys are lifesavers!” I say, looking for my mirror. Pulling it out, I take my comb and fix my hair back up.

“No problem! It’s kind of sad you had to move out though, Jared. Now all we have is Shane!” Daisy says sarcastically, grabbing Shane’s arm.

“Well, we better get going. Enjoy Vangade, buddy.” Shane says, as he walks out the door with his arm around Daisy.

“I wish I had someone…” I mutter, looking out the window. I notice it’s pretty blurry, so I decide to go outside after I change my shirt.

_“It’s pretty warm…”_ I think as I see the waves crash on the shore. I look at my wrist; to notice it is only 4:18 pm. I feeling anxious, I walk around town, looking to introduce myself. I see the cat again.

“Umm, Punchy, correct?” I ask, walking up to him.

“Correct! I heard about you from Pierce. Nice to meet you, Jared!” he says, shaking both my hands.

“Nice to meet you too.” I say, smiling at him. 

“So, don’t you have to work for—“

“Jared!” Pierce yells from afar, running to us. He then picks me up.

“I got this.” Pierce says, winking at Punchy. Punchy bows, and Pierce runs off with me over his shoulder.

“But Punchy was just…”

“No time! I told you, you’re not allowed to walk on your leg!” he says running to the bus stop.

“But my leg feels better!” I say, bouncing up and down as I see the bus stop come into view.

“I believe you, but the bus will come in any minute, and won’t come back again for hours if we don’t go now.” He says, slowing down. We then see the bus coming in from the gate.

“After you.” Pierce says, as the bus door opens. I walk in, and greet Kapp’n. 

“So, how are you lads doing?” he asks us.

“We’re alright.” I respond, looking at Pierce.

“Hopefully you’ll both find some lovely ladies in the city. Save their numbers for me, will ya? Arharharhar…” Kapp’n chuckles.

“No problem, Kapp’n.” Pierce says sarcastically. I look at him worried, and he just rolls his eyes at me. I look back to the window, with trees rolling along the street. After an awkward quarter of an hour, we finally make it to the city. We both quickly get off, and Kapp’n rides away without a question.

“What was the matter a little while ago?” I ask Pierce.

“I’ll tell you later…maybe. Now let’s go shopping!” Pierce squawks. I quickly unwrap the bandage on my leg and follow. 

“First stop…um…” I say, pointing to a pink barber shop.

“That’s Shampoodle. Want a haircut?”

“Yeah, I need one!” I say, walking towards the building. Opening the door, I hear a small chime. I am greeted by a pink poodle.

“Hey Harriet! My friend here needs a haircut.” Pierce yells from behind me.

“Hey Pierce! No problem! Sit down! What’s your name?” she says, prodding me to the styling seat.

“I’m Jared.” I say shyly.

“Alright, what would you like? Want your hair dyed a different color?” she asks excitedly.

“No dye, but maybe a trim, and make it flat?” I ask.

“Of course!”

After a half hour of cutting and styling, my hair is done.

“What do you think?” she asks. I then squint my eyes. Not being able to see it, I go up to the mirror.

“I love it!” I say, rubbing my head.

“Everything okay?” Pierce asks me, as he hands 3,000 bells to Harriet.

“Yup!” I say, walking up to him. 

“Thank you, Harriet!” I say as Pierce opens the door for me. I walk out, and try to read a sign.

“Lll…lets go to that one.” I say, pointing to it.

“Oh, GracieGrace. Sure!” Pierce says, as we walk to it. As the doors open, I am greeted by a blast of cool, and a small porcupine.

“Welcome to GracieGrace, misters!” she says.

“Hello, Labelle. This is my friend Jared.” Pierce says, pointing to me.

“Ah, hello! Today we have less items than before, since the season changes soon.” She says, pointing to some “Sold-out” signs. We walk forward, and I go up to the shirts. I take a look at one, which has red, yellow, orange, and cream colors.

“The Cool Shirt…do you like it?” Labelle says, coming up to me. 

“I really do, how much is it?” I ask.

“4,495 bells.” 

“Oh, alright. Neverm…” I trail off, as I see Pierce give her the money. He nods to me, which tells me I can take the shirt. Labelle then puts it in a bag for me.

“Thank you again, Pierce…” I say a bit sadly. He nods, and points to the door. We walk out, and he leads me to a movie theater.

“They only show movies on the weekends.” Pierce says, as we look at the movie titles along the side of the building.

“What do you wanna see?” I ask Pierce.

“Hmm…” he thinks, looking at a flier with a cat and a dog, with a pink and red background. I look at it as well.

“Village Love?” I say aloud, “I like it.”

“Let’s go see it then!” Pierce says, smiling at me. After paying for the movie and snacks, we go into a pretty packed theatre.

“This movie must be popular.” I whisper to him.

“It must be.” He whispers back, as we sit down.

After two hours, the movie is finally over. I lift my arm, and wipe some liquid from my nose.

“What a beautiful movie…” I say, as tears fill my eyes. Pierce looks at me. I look to him, and he hugs me. Two seconds later, we retract.

“Thanks for that.” I say, smiling. He smiles back, and we look at the people around us, which couples are kissing.

“Uhh, let’s get out of here.” I say, as the lights slowly come back on. Pierce nods, and we scuttle from our aisle. As we go down to the exit, I see Joey, who is already staring at us, with his piercing black eyes. A bit shocked, I look forward to Pierce’s back.

“Finally out!!” Pierce screeches.

“I know it!” I say, “Did you see Joey staring at us?”

“No he was there?”

“He was! It was creepy.”

“Well, don’t feel creeped out, because if you do, I’ll have to wail on him. And I don’t want to if I don’t need to!” Pierce says, rubbing his rather large biceps, covered in feathers.

“Alright! So do you wanna wait for the bus?” I ask, looking into the star filled sky.

“Nah, it’ll be too long. The last bus comes at 1:00 am, and its 11:30 pm now. It only takes us a half hour to walk back to Vangade. Let’s go.” Pierce says.

We start walking down the street, which leads us to a very foresty area. After going through that, we end up in a field, just on the outskirts of the village.

“Hey, look! Fireflies!” I say, running up the hill to them. I then trip and fall.

“Jared! Are you alright?” Pierce says, running up to me and picking me up.

“Um…yeah.” I say, “…I just lost my glasses, when I fell in that pitfall.”

“Oh, you did?” Pierce asks, “I’ll go get them.” He then runs off.

“Wait!!” I yell. A mere five minutes later, he is back.

“That was fast.” I say, walking up to him. Handing me the big black glasses, I put them on.

“You look great!” Pierce says.

“Really? Thank you!” I say, fixing them. I then turn around, and walk up the hill.

“A single tree in the middle…reminds me of Majora’s Mask. Hehe.”  Pierce says as he follows.

“Yeah, like in The Moon, with the children running…wait, you played that?” I ask, sitting down as he walks up to me.

“Of course, I can never get enough of Zelda.”

“Me either, Pierce!” I say, excited.

“So, tell me. Why did you leave your glasses behind, knowing they were there?” Pierce asks, looking into my eyes.

“I just…”I sigh. “I didn’t want to…look dumb?” I say confused.

“You don’t look dumb in your glasses. I think you look…good.” Pierce responds.

“See? You paused while thinking for an answer!” I exclaim upsettingly.

“No. You look great.” Pierce says, looking away from me. I go silent.

“…Jared. About that thing on the bus…what Kapp’n said about finding a lady. I…I just…” Pierce says, looking towards me with tears in his eyes.

“You’re what, Pierce? What?!” I worriedly ask.

“I’m…I like guys.” Pierce cries, putting his head down.
“I didn’t tell anyone until now, because I can’t trust anyone in town, no one! My parents, they wanted to me to move out as soon as possible! Punchy seems shifty, and Joey’s a big gossiper! I don’t know Daisy or Shane, and Serane and Rosie also gossip! It’ll get around that I’m the biggest *** in the village; no one would talk to me! I’m all alone!!” Pierces cries out, sobbing.

“Pierce, Pierce, relax!!” I scream to him, grabbing his arms. He looks to me, with his eyes watering and nose running.

“I’m here for you. I’m not going anywhere. Don’t be ashamed.” I smile. I hear a quack, but it is covered by Pierce’s sniffling. I then hug him tightly.

“Don’t worry.” I say, continuing to hold him, “I like boys too.” Pierce then stays silent. The hug goes on for a few more seconds, and I let go.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 4, 2012)

(Had to split the second chapter, too long!)


Looking at the Fireflies, “We should get going.” I say, getting up. I reach my hand to Pierce’s to help him up.

We start walking, and go in through the gate. 

“I’ll walk you home, Jared.” Pierce offers. I nod, and we walk to my house, which is near the beach. 

“Tonight was…so much fun.” I say, opening my door, “Wanna come in for a little bit?” 

“Nah, I need to head to bed. So do you. We need to hang out more tomorrow.” He chuckles.

“Heh, alright. Night, Pierce.” I say, jutting my hand out. Pierce then takes it, and shakes it. He pulls me and hugs me. I feel his chest feathers under his shirt. 

“Thank you so much.” He says softly. He pulls away, and heads out the door. 

I then scuffle through my bag, and find my Regal Bed. Changing the bed that was originally in the house into a leaf, I put down my new one. I look out the window, to see Pierce slamming on the Able Sister’s door, which is already closed. 12:28 am.

“Time for bed…”

I smell the fragrance of Pierce’s cologne on my shirt before I switch into my pajamas.


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 4, 2012)

Wow, this is really nice! I like people being creative with Animal Crossing!


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you! Glad to hear it. 


**Slam* *Shuffle* *Slam* *Flap**

I am awakened by sounds of a bird.

_?Pierce??_ I think, as I get out of my bed. I open the door, and hear a small beeping sound coming from my mailbox. Opening it, I pull out a letter and a present, a white box with a red bow. I open the letter.

_Dear Jared,
I hope you enjoy this cap I got for you! I bet it?ll look good on you, considering you got a new haircut and stuff! I?m looking forward to hanging out with you. See you soon! 
- Your pal, Pierce._

Smiling, I open the present. A blue and grey hat. Putting it on backwards, I feel pretty sharp. I go inside and change out of my pajamas, into my Cool Shirt and grey shorts. I also slip into my blue shoes. Going outside, I feel the morning wind, and head to Pierce?s home. Knocking on the door, he doesn?t respond. Making a bold choice, I slowly open the door myself. Going into a dark room, I see Pierce on his bed, with clothes and weights all over the floor. I take off my shoes, so I don?t make noise. Slowly creeping over to his bed, I then poke him.

?Mmmmm?.?Pierce moans, as he grabs my arm and pulls me onto the bed. I yelp quietly, and end up on the bed, being hugged by him.

_?I won?t be able to get out of this?might as well go back to sleep.?_

A few hours later, I wake up to the sound of Pierce yawning. I then try to get off the bed, but fall off instead.

?Hello?? he says, looking over the bed. He turns on his lamp, and it lightens the room. Looking at my hat, he lifts me by the waist.

?What are you doing sleeping in my bed, Jared?? he says, starting to yawn.

?It?s not what it seems! I was coming to wake you up, but you grabbed me and I couldn?t get out! So I just went to sleep!? I exclaim.

?Don?t worry, I don?t mind at all!? Pierce says, ??But how?d you close the door??

?I?didn?t.? I wonder.

?Well, you can stay if you want. But it?ll take me awhile to get dressed and such.?

?It?s alright, I?ll hang outside for awhile.? I say, slipping my shoes back on. I then go out, and see a raccoon in yellow jacket running around.

?Um, excuse me sir. Do you know someone named Jared??

?Yes. In fact, that?s me!? I say silly-like.

?You were supposed to come to my shop yesterday! You don?t get your house that easily!?

?But, but?alright.? I say, sighing. He prods me to follow him, to a wooden shop. The sign says ?Nook?s Cranny?.

?Wait out here.? He says, going in. He quickly comes out with a greenish-blue apron and flowers bags.

?Put this on. And plant these around my shop. My nephew will guide you after you?re done. I?m Tom Nook, if you were wondering. Now I got to go.? 

?But where are you going?!? I exclaim.

?You?ll know soon! Do your work!? he yells from afar.

I quickly change into the apron, and start planting the flowers. After a while, I am finally done. Opening the shop door, I hear a jingle. A small raccoon, similar looking to Tom comes up to me.

?I?m Timmy. Please deliver this to Joey.? He says, handing me a present, ?He ordered a Hammock. Go quickly now!? he says swiftly, shoving me out the door.

_?Joey? Why Joey??_ I start walking to his house, which I catch him on the way.

?Ah, hello Jared. Working for Timmy, I see?? he asks.

?Um, yeah Joey. Where do you want this?? I ask.

?Come with me.? He says, taking a few steps to his house. Following him, he opens the door, and slightly pulls me in.

?What are you doing?!? I ask, before he covers my mouth with his hand. He then closes the door and takes the present, putting it on a table.

?I know things, Jared.? He says, facing way from me.

?What do you mean?? I say, getting hot.

?I saw Pierce take you into his home, and you the same. I saw you two at the theater, hugging. And most importantly, I heard Pierce cry out that he?s a ******. Then you hugged and said you were too.?

?I know where you?re going with this?what do you want for me to do to keep your little trap shut??

?I want?? Joey says, walking around me, undoing my apron, ?you.?

?What?! Why?? I ask shocked.

?Just because I can. Because if you don?t?I?m telling the WHOLE town, and chances are, most of them will turn on you two. And you don?t want that to happen?do you, Jared?? he whispers in my ear. I gulp, and then shake my head.

?Good then.? Joey says, going to his door and locking it. He then grabs my ear, and rubs down to my chest. He pushes me down onto the floor. Suddenly, the door is slammed on.

?Jared? Joey? Hello?? is heard from outside, which sounds like Timmy?s. Joey sighs, and opens the door.

?I just?fainted!? I exclaim to Timmy.

?You did?! I?m so sorry?Pierce came by the store and offered to do today?s work for you. If that?s okay?? Timmy trails.

?Um, yeah, that?s fine.? I say.

?Joey, bring Jared home. He needs rest. I?ll tell Pierce what happened.? Timmy says. He then runs back to Nook?s Cranny.

?Hurry up.? Joey says, going to the door. He then walks me to my house, and throws me in. After forcing me to lock my door, I gesture him to wait. I go upstairs, to my attic. I open a window, and see Pierce leaving Nook?s. 

_?I hope he comes here??_

I sit on the floor, just hoping that I can wait a little longer until when Joey?s doings actually happen.

?Hurry up, Jared!? Joey yells, starting to slam up the stairs.

I quickly get up, and make a rash decision. I jump out the window.


----------



## Jake (Jul 6, 2012)

Could you use spoilers please, I just cant read it without a spoiler


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 6, 2012)

Sure!

WARNING-LANGUAGE!!!



Spoiler



Chapter Four:

I wake up to the looks of Mable, Pierce and Tommy. 

"Wh…where am I?" I ask, looking at the three.

"You're in the city's hospital." Mable says, patting my hair.

"Heh, did we tell you that we're building a railroad for the train, which is also being built? A new city is also being built!" Timmy says cheerfully.

"Well, that's interesting…" I say, starting to drift off again.

"I got him from here, guys. You can go back to work." Pierce tells Mable and Timmy. They agree, and both decide to leave.

"So… it's funny how I fall out a window my second day in town…huh?" I chuckle.

"Not really…but how did you even fall out?" Pierce asks worriedly.

"I just *Yawn* fell." I express.

"I don't believe you. Timmy says you fainted? Then going to the top floor of your house and falling out the window?" He then sits up and looks me in the eye.

"…"

"Just tell me, Jared. Trust me."

"It was…Joey."

"What did he do to you?!"

"I can't say. If he finds out I told anyone, he'll do something evil!"

"What will he do then?"

"Look…" I say, laying down on the hospital bed, "He saw us at the theater, he saw us talking and hugging by the big tree on the hill. And he heard both of us say we were gay…and if I didn't have sex with him, he'd tell the whole town and get us to be the outcasts!"

"I see…well I need to do something about this." Pierce says understandingly.

"You can't!"

"I HAVE to Jared. I'm not letting him do anything to you."

"I know you're not going to let him, I don't like him in that way. Or…at all." I say, smiling. Pierce simply nods, self-assuring me.

"How about I go get you some things to make it feel at home? I know hospitals can be a drag…how long do you have to stay here?"

"I hit my head pretty hard…a week."

"Alright, I'll be right back. Can I have your house key?" He stretches his hand out.

"Don't be silly, Pierce. It's on the nightstand right there. I can't hold it like this…heh." I say weakly, closing my eyes. Pierce sees my hat hung around the stand of the bed, and taps it. I can feel Pierce, as he pats my head before he leaves. 

"I won't be long." He whispers. As he shuts off the lights and closes the door, I open my eyes, to see a dark room, with a window to my left. It's covered with a shade, probably to keep me in private. I haven't been to a hospital much, even as a kid. I see the door open again, and it is Pierce. He looks at me.

"I forgot something." He says. My stomach wrenches as he walks up to me. He then takes my glasses off, and puts them on the stand.

"Thank you…" I say softly. He nods, and leaves once more.
--

Pierce quickly opens Jared door, and gathers some pajamas and bath supplies. He then goes to his own home, and gets some clothes and pajamas for himself. Picking up some cologne and a bit of food for the two, he leaves. He even remembers to get a 3DS. He's sure Jared'll like that. He puts everything in a small black bag.

He walks by Joey, who is chopping down a tree with a dull axe.

"What are you doing, Joey?" Pierce asks. He doesn't say anything for  few seconds, and Pierce decides to walk off.

"What does it friggen look like I'm doing? Mind your business, ya cockblock."

Stopping, Pierce responds.

"Excuse me?" He says.

"You heard me. You're a cockblock." Joey says putting down the axe.
Panicking, Pierce simply shrugs it off and goes back to the hospital.

"I'm back." Pierce chimes. He sees me, sitting up on the bed. I look at him and smile.

"Hi Pierce."

"I got us some stuff, and I got your pajamas for you." 

"Aw, thank you Pierce. You're quite sweet to me."

"I know." Pierce chuckles. Suddenly, a nurse walks in.

"Time for your x-ray, sir." She says. Pulling in a wheelchair, I pull down my covers. Pierce then quickly lifts me up and puts me into it.

"Thank you, Pierce!" the nurse says, "You're a great help."

"No problem, Patty." He says, taking the handles of the wheelchair.

After a half hour of x-rays, we return to our room.

"It's 9:00 pm." I say, looking at the small digital clock on my nightstand.

"Visitors hours are over, Pierce." Patty says from the door.

"Ah, I better—"

"Stay, Pierce." I say, reaching for him as he gets up.

"The night?" he asks.

"Yes." I say proudly.

"Alright. I will stay with you."


----------



## Maarten707 (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, it's getting better and better!


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 6, 2012)

Aaaand Chapter Five!! 

WARNING- STRONG LANGUAGE AND VIOLENCE!!



Spoiler



A week full of Ocarina of Time 3D, playing and games, I finally get to go home. 

"By the way, I got you a gift." Pierce says, pulling out a letter as we walk out of the hospital.

"Aww, how sweet of you!" I say, blushing. I open the letter.

"…It's at home?" I say playfully.

"Ha, of course!" he says, chuckling. After a short walk, going past the construction of the railroad, we end up back in Vangade.

"I'm gonna go check my present!" I say.

"I'll check out the new railroad. I also need to check Nook's Cranny and the Able Sister's."

Coming up to my house, I unlock it and walk in. To my demise, I see my walls hacked at, most presumably by an axe. I also see my bed's sheets ripped up, and gift wrapping on the floor. Next to it are a shovel, a net and a fishing rod.

_"I'm guessing these were from Pierce…"_

I put them in my pocket and go outside. I stand in the sun, feeling it's warmth after a long week of white walls. Suddenly, I am pushed back in by a shadowed figure. I fall to the floor and crawl backward.

"Leave me alone!" I yell, looking at it. Suddenly, it pulls off its mask, to reveal Joey's yellow face. He lifts an axe.

"I'm sorry to say…but if I can't have you…no one will!!" he screams at me. 

"AHHH!! Get the Hell away from me!!!" I scream, pulling away as he grabs my arm.

"No, I'm going to make you suffer first before I KILL you!!" he explains loudly. He then slowly puts the axe across my arm, cutting it open slightly.

"The louder you scream and yell, the deeper I go.

"HELP!!  I NEED HEL—"I scream, as I'm cut deeply by Joey's axe. I pull back form the extreme pain.

"Shut the **** up!" he yells.

"…" I look at my arm, gushing blood. Quickly, Joey takes my key and locks the door.

"Can't have that feathery ***** come in and interrupt, can we?" he says, throwing the key on the floor. He then pulls out some rope, and ties my arms and legs together. He throws me onto the ripped up bed, and cuts my shirt off with his axe. He grabs my skin, and quickly starts kissing it, as well as my lips.

"Mmmm!!!" I get out, but Joey keeps on. I quickly roll off the bed, and hit the floor. I start kicking and rolling around.

"That's it!! Get ready for your demise!!" Joey screams, as he jumps off the bed. He lifts the axe, and I am simply frozen by fear.

_"My life…it's over..."_

"Get the **** AWAY FROM HIM!!!!" I hear from behind me, as my window shatters. I see Pierce's blue body fly over me and hit Joey, right in the beak. He lands on him and lands hard blows onto his face.

"Don't you EVER ****ING touch Jared ever ****ING AGAIN!! You think YOU'RE SO BIG?! Well tough luck you ARE NOT!!!!" Pierce screams as he punches him.

"Get the **** OUT OF MY SIGHT!!!" he yells to his face. Covered in blue marks, cracks in his beak, and blood, Joey flees from my house, crying. After gasping for breath, Pierce comes over to me and unties me with tears in his eyes. I then feel my eyes dripping, and tightly embrace him.

"Pierce…I…I…" I utter, through the now-flooding tears.

"I know…" Pierce hics.

"You saved my life." I say, letting go. I hold my arm, gushing blood. Pierce takes his arm and holds it.

"You're safe with me. You always will be, Jared." I look down to my arm, and put my other one on Pierce's. Suddenly, we hear banging on my door.

"Jared, open this door at once!!!" I hear from Copper and Booker. Letting go of Pierce, I go to the door and open it. He follows. Suddenly, they take Pierce's arms and put handcuffs on them. Booker grabs my arms and pulls me out.

"We have questioning for you two."


----------



## Superpenguin (Jul 6, 2012)

Interesting story.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 7, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## jebug29 (Jul 9, 2012)

You should make a comic version too.


----------



## JabuJabule (Jul 19, 2012)

It was actually started as a comic! But I found it was way too much work. If you look at my DA, you can see I started it long ago. Maybe if I make it simpler though...


----------



## Espio&Kirby (Jul 22, 2012)

Suspense!


----------



## Kip (Aug 26, 2012)

Me? :O i inspired "you?" if you mean me then I'm glad to hear it! i didn't see this thread until just now!


----------



## JabuJabule (Aug 30, 2012)

Yep, you did! I really need to work on this again....xD


----------



## blooblob (Sep 2, 2012)

Where's the next chapter?


----------



## BellGreen (Sep 3, 2012)

Please continue!!


----------



## JabuJabule (Sep 13, 2012)

Oh, you guys actually read this? :O

I'm still on the latest chapter. I'll work on it.


----------



## JabuJabule (Nov 16, 2012)

Chapter Six has been done for awhile (On my DeviantArt), as well as chapters 7 and 9, the ending.

"Jared, so you're telling us that Joey pushed you into your home, held you hostage, and cut you whenever you screamed? Then tried to sexually assault you and Pierce saved you?" Copper asks.

"Yes, Mr. Copper."

"Joey?this is unlike you. We'll be keeping you longer. Jared, Pierce, you're free to go." Booker says, opening the door. 

---
"I'm sorry for this, Pierce." I say, as we walk out of the Police Station.

"It's alright?" he says lowly. We walk back to his house.

"I'm just going to go." I say, nodding. I turn away, and my nose starts pinching, like I'm about to cry. A few minutes later, I bump into Serane.

"Oh, hello. Your name's Jared?" she asks.

"Yep." I respond.

"You look down?"

"?"

"Come with me, Jared." She says, grabbing my hand. She drags me to her house. As we walk in, I see Rosie, sitting on a bed with a tea set next to her. Serane nudges me to sit next to Rosie, who hands me a warm cup of tea.

"We thought that everything you went through?you'd want some downtime away from all the madness." Serane says, closing the door. I shrug and sip the tea.

"So," Rosie says, getting closer to me, "Jared." I nod and she grabs my empty hand, "summer's ending soon, autumn is coming near huh?"

"Uh, yeah!" I say, a bit confused. Serane pulls me aside.

"Alright, look. Rosie told me she think you're cute." She explains.

"But?I have a girlfriend in another town." I say shifty. She nods, and opens the door for me. As I walk out, I see Walker and Daisy outside, sitting on the beach shore. I walk up a bit, and they gesture me to sit down.

"Boy, this town is crazy." I say, looking at the two holding hands.

"Trust us, we know. We live in the next town over. We've been coming here for over a year now though. Vangade's beach is just so beautiful." Walker says, chuckling. I look out to the sky, and put my head down. 

"So, Jared. Pierce has told me a lot about you. He seems to be very fond of you." Daisy says smiling at me pleasantly. 

"Really?" I say, lifting my head and smiling brightly. She simply nods. 

"I gotta go. See you two later!" I say, happily and excited.

"What a nice boy, huh Walker?" Daisy asks.

"Sure is. I can't wait for their wedding!" Walker chuckles, squeezing his girlfriend's hand.

"I can't wait until Pierce actually tells him?" Daisy says, as she lays her head on Walker's chest.


----------



## Elijo (Nov 16, 2012)

Wow! Why didn't I read this before! This is an amazing fanfiction of Animal Crossing!  Thumbs up!


----------



## JabuJabule (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks so much! 

Chapter 7!

Many months pass, and many changes happen throughout the town. The train station is fully built, and a train now comes in and out of town. A few shops move to the new shopping mall as well. Everything seems as blissful as can be. Mid-April, a rainy day is seemingly normal.
-
"Hey Jared!" Serene yells from a pine tree, holding a pretty yellow umbrella.

"Hi Serene!" I say, walking up to her, holding up my umbrella, shaped like a leaf.

"How's Pierce?" she asks. I blush, and respond delightfully. Nodding, she walks over to her house, inviting me in.

"You two are just so cute! But bleh, let's stay inside. I'm tired of rain." She says, as I agree. "Want some juice?" 

"That'd be nice!" I say, nodding happily. She gets out two glasses, and pours the juice in them on the counter. Leaving them there, she opens the door, as she hears a slam on it. A big blue eagle walks through the door, putting his eyes on me.

"Hey Jared." Pierce says, smiling.

"H-hey." I say, as I look up at him. No matter how many times I see him, I still get nervous. Pierce sits down next to me.

"So…I'm gonna go. You two have fu~un!" Serene says, closing the door behind her.

"I guess that juice is for us?" Pierce asks, getting up to get both of the cups. He gives one to me, and we drink them quietly.

"So…Pierce." I ask.

"Yes?" he says, looking over to me, dreamy-eyed.

"We've known each other for a long time, and we like each other." I explain. He nods, chuckling.

"No…I…I really like you…" Pierce says, trailing off, blushing very deeply. We turn to each other, and hug.

"I'm happy I got Serene to do this." Pierce says squawking. I chuckle, and look down a bit heavyhearted. 

Pierce grabs my chin, and brings my lips up to his. Softly kissing them, he lets go of my chin. I smile softly, and put my head down, blushing. He turns his head confused. I grab his shoulders, and push him down onto Serene's bed. I start kissing his lips roughly, holding him close. Suddenly, Serene walks in, only to be startled.
-
"And there I saw them! They were kissing on my bed! I expected it sometime, but not like that in my room!" Serene says chuckling to Walker and Daisy.

"I wonder if Pierce told Jared yet." Daisy says, getting up from her beach towel. Walker gets up as well.

"I doubt it, honey. Pierce may seem tough, but this is a serious situation. I doubt he's ready." Walker explains to Daisy and Serene.

"How can we get him to tell Jared?" Serene asks the couple.

"Not sure…but it needs to be soon. Or it will be too late." Daisy says grabbing Walker's hand.

"If destiny truly does exist, then they'll find a way. Right honey?" Walker says to Daisy.

"Of course, honey." Daisy replies, as they rub snouts together.
-
Two weeks pass. After the day of the kiss, Pierce slowly started detaching himself from me. 

"Why is Pierce starting to be so distant? What did I do wrong? Is it even my fault? Maybe he's moving? That might be why those two boxes appeared in his house last week." These are the questions that continue to spin in my head as I try to sleep every night. Thinking of all the possibilities only breaks my heart, and crushes me.

The next morning, I hear a small knock on the door from downstairs. I quickly tumble down the stairs and pull open the door, to see Pierce's large blue-feathered body standing before me. He gestures me to follow him on this dreary afternoon, with rain sprinkling from the sky. As I walk behind him, I feel my nose starting to pinch up. I have a feeling that whatever's going on won't be good.

Opening his door, he opens it to an empty room, filled with boxes. I look around the room flabbergasted, and put my head down, hands over my face. Trying to control my sobbing, I look back to Pierce. All I can get out is a "why" looking facial gesture.
"I just couldn't tell you. It hurts to break you heart, Jared…and more so even mine. My heart suddenly goes aflutter, pulling the tears away momentarily.

"So…where are you going?" I ask, sniffling.

"Yalen Village, there's a huge competition hours and hours away…a bodybuilding competition. My trainers told me I was…better off just leaving Vangade for good if I want to continue my future career." Pierce says, sniffling a bit.

"Oh Pierce, don't cry, please." I say sobbingly, reaching for his arm.

"I'm not crying!! I just got some dust from those old boxes in my…eye." He yelps.

"…I leave in an hour." Pierce says, pulling a box closer to the door.

That was it. I snapped. I take my glasses, and throw them on the carpet. I quickly run out the door into the now pouring rain. I just keep running, running out into town. Putting on my swimsuit, I run to the beach, and jump into the water. I just start swimming and swimming, until I reach the island of Vangade. No one's here today, due to the rain. I start wailing, pounding the wet sand.

"Why didn't he tell me?! If he really cared about me, he would have! I feel like crap, and no one understands!!" I scream to the rain, as I sob, "Why can't things ever just work out?"

I crawl myself over to the grass and flowers, and plant my head into them. Rubbing my nose in them, I calm down a bit.

"I…love him…"


----------



## Elijo (Nov 16, 2012)

Ooh a twist!


----------



## Stevey Queen (Nov 21, 2012)

I can't look at Joey the same way ever again...he's in my Wild World town right now  anyways please continue.


----------

